# 51797 Mod 51



## Partha (Aug 10, 2009)

*Is it correct to bill CPT 51797 with modifier 51 as this CPT is an add on code? *


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 10, 2009)

*Introduction*

The answer to your question can be found in the Add-on Codes section in the Introduction (pg xv in 2009 CPT professional edition).

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Partha (Aug 11, 2009)

*Thanks!! for being so precise 

The question is that simple but sometimes the way the doctor comes up with an issue and confidently disputes you, it makes you fall back on this forum to reinforce your knowledge and past learnings.*


----------

